# High Island beach



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

Thinking of changing destinations for the weekend. I am taking my grandson camping/fishing and was going to go to Matagorda. With the burn ban in effect down there, and not being able to have a camp fire. I thought we might go to the beach at High Island. I have never been there before and looking at the map it appears I can go thru High Island to the beach then turn left onto the beach and drive down it to find a place to camp. We will be in my Jeep so we will have 4x4. Any advice on where to camp/fish will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

Being that you are bringing the grandson with you. When you get to the beach take a rite not a left. The nude beach is to the left, and it get's a little crazy out there sometimes!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

i've never seen any nude chicks down there, trust me i would know.


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

I need to go east/north to get into Jefferson county. No burn ban in effect there.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

FishyChef is right...there are likely nudists to the East. The few times I've been, they mind their own business. But, it probably isn't something you want to submit your grandson to.

With that said, the 4x4 can get you to a spot that's remote enough to stay out of sight, or should.

Careful with the high tides...they've been pushing way up the last few days.

Lastly, there is clay/mud under the sand in some parts of the beach in that area. It is usually visible, and it eats vehicles. Steer clear of it if you see it. I've only seen it once, and drove around it...but its out there. I'm not sure what these tides and rain have done to the beach.

Let us know how you do. I'm debating between there and matagorda this weekend myself.

SQ


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if where you're wanting to go is around Sea Rim/ McFadden WP or a little west of there. In that case, you can skip the nudies and the wild ride across what's left of the beach by going through Sabine Pass, then go to the right, to do that- unless someone can suggest a shortcut. I don't know about the tides, though.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

fishing-guru said:


> i've never seen any nude chicks down there, trust me i would know.


It's not nude chicks, just creepy 60 year old men that run around naked. Not something I would want my kids exposed to.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

scrambler said:


> It's not nude chicks, just creepy 60 year old men that run around naked. Not something I would want my kids exposed to.


Or 60 yrs old nude women who's nips leave drag marks in the sand...


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

I think we will go the Sabine Pass route. Is Sabine Pass the last place to stop and get supplies or should we stop before we get there? Also, how far down the beach should we go? Looking at the map it looks like there is a road/trail, from the beach to the ICW, Clam Lake Rd. Has anyone been back there? Since this is our first trip down there, we will be doing some exploring. Just looking for alternative places to fish if the surf is all messed up. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

scrambler said:


> It's not nude chicks, just creepy 60 year old men that run around naked. Not something I would want my kids exposed to.


Man, I was going to post that his grandson may be 16 or so years old and what 16 year old would'nt get a kick out of seeing some tatas on the beach (while driving by) while out fishing with grandpa. Give him something to talk about with his buddies. Scratch the thought now. Your right and I'm feeling queezy.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Man, I was going to post that his grandson may be 16 or so years old and what 16 year old would'nt get a kick out of seeing some tatas on the beach (while driving by) while out fishing with grandpa. Give him something to talk about with his buddies. Scratch the thought now. Your right and I'm feeling queezy.


 Drammamine and crackers won't fix that queezy :bounce:


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

The mud/clay will ruin your day. And you may end up with the gulf in your truck if help can not be found.


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

King Fisher said:


> I think we will go the Sabine Pass route. Is Sabine Pass the last place to stop and get supplies or should we stop before we get there? Also, how far down the beach should we go? Looking at the map it looks like there is a road/trail, from the beach to the ICW, Clam Lake Rd. Has anyone been back there? Since this is our first trip down there, we will be doing some exploring. Just looking for alternative places to fish if the surf is all messed up. Any info is greatly appreciated.


If I remember right (it's been about 7 years), you can get stuff/ gas in Sabine Pass- but I'd take anything that might not be available in any small town.

I would love the answers to what's "back there"! (the sat maps get me, too) We're so jealous of the time we have on the beach, we almost never go exploring. I do know there are alligators (which is probably common knowledge anyway)

Have a great time!!


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

King Fisher said:


> I think we will go the Sabine Pass route. Is Sabine Pass the last place to stop and get supplies or should we stop before we get there? Also, how far down the beach should we go? Looking at the map it looks like there is a road/trail, from the beach to the ICW, Clam Lake Rd. Has anyone been back there? Since this is our first trip down there, we will be doing some exploring. Just looking for alternative places to fish if the surf is all messed up. Any info is greatly appreciated.


Yes.... You can get all the supplies you need right there in Sabine Pass.... There is a store/bait shop right at the 4-way stop where you turn to go to the beach.... Clam Lake Rd. used to be open all the way to the ICW but not sure you can get that far now... see link to article.... There is good crabbing back there along with some fishing.... Good luck and report back your findings...

http://panews.com/local/x652255366/McFaddin-National-Wildlife-Refuge-to-close-part-of-Clam-Lake-Road


----------

